# Happy Birthday Akira



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweet girl. I miss you every day still. Im sure your birthday in puppy heaven is wonderful - chasing all the kitties you desire, playing with all the toys you want. 

I cant believe its been 8 months already - still seems like yesterday. But I cherish all the wonderful memories I have with you, and of course, everything happens for a reason, and you led Berlin into my life.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I cant believe she would have been one today. My heart breaks still, I miss her *so* much. She taught me so much...and I am forever thankful for the short time she had with me. I love you Akira ♥


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Akira.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Akira...You are missed on this side of the bridge


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Happy Birthday Akira...You are missed on this side of the bridge


She sure is...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Enjoy your birthday at the bridge precious girl, knowing you are dearly missed, until the day when you will again meet at the bridge.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Has it been that long already? 
I remember this vividly. I am so very sorry.
Run free, sweet little girl. You are missed, and remembered often.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Akira, I'm sure you're being spoilt rotten where you are. You won't be forgotten even though it was such a short time you were on this earth


----------

